# Turtles Forever



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

Best. TMNT movie. Ever.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 23, 2009)

I watched it the other day.  It was better than I thought.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 23, 2009)

Agreed, even though it felt like they overplayed the 80's series corny-ness. Best parts were Turtle Prime's narration and Bebop and Rocksteady unwittingly saving the multiverse... DVD RELEASE NAOW!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

D: Two twilights in a row


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 24, 2009)

lol  What are the odds?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 24, 2009)

...I'm not that kind of "Twilight". Just call me Mugiwara until that drama blows over. >:3


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 24, 2009)

lol  Well, I've never read those books or seen the movies myself.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyway back on topic.

Yay Mirage Turtles!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Okami, Stop watching that TMNT/Naruto Comparison Video bullshit.


I thought you knew better.


----------



## Stawks (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Best. TMNT movie. Ever.



Ahem. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III. Turtles in Time.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

There should be more yiff. Then I'd watch it more.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Hey Okami, Stop watching that TMNT/Naruto Comparison Video bullshit.
> 
> 
> I thought you knew better.



Hey now, I hate Naruto, but I know a good choreographed opening when I see one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hey now, I hate Naruto, but I know a good choreographed opening when I see one.


 
With Naruto music?

GG.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 26, 2009)

Orange glowing ninja? In my FA? FFFFFFUUUUUUU-


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

I was referring to this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtC3mi17CTA


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was referring to this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtC3mi17CTA


 
Oh goody, Awful J-rock music.

MY FAV. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

I was more on the dynamic choreography than j-rock :X


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Ahem. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III. Turtles in Time.



You'd best be trolling, nigger.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2009)

Turles III was good because it was silly.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Turles III was good because it was silly.



Turtles III was terrible because it was terrible.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Nov 26, 2009)

You can't beat the cheese factor of the original. I have the sound track on _cassette_. I have to go find it now and relive 1990 .


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes I can, by simply saying that I don't want cheese in my show.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yes I can, by simply saying that I don't want cheese in my show.



So you're saying that you just don't like the Ninja Turtles?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

I enjoyed 80's as a kid, but now I have standards.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I enjoyed 80's as a kid, but now I have standards.



Says the guy that likes Street Fighter


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Did I support SFIV? 

Anyway let's not derail this thread, you diabetic ursine.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Did I support SFIV?



The fact that you seem to support any of them is terrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Says the guy that likes Street Fighter


That doesn't make any sense David, Shut up and go away.



David M. Awesome said:


> The fact that you seem to support any of them is terrible.


That_ still_ doesn't make any sense David, Shut up and go away.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Quiet you, you bear who steals from grandmas!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> That doesn't make any sense David, Shut up and go away.
> 
> That_ still_ doesn't make any sense David, Shut up and go away.



Are you still here?  Don't you know that no one cares about what you think?



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Quiet you, you bear who steals from grandmas!



IT'S TIME FOR A VITAMIN PACKED PUNCH


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyway whoosh, get out of mah threads!

DAMN YOU NICK! NOW WE'LL NEVER HAVE A DVD RELEASE!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Are you still here? Don't you know that no one cares about what you think?


 Still scrubin' in SSF2HDR I see.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 27, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Still scrubin' in SSF2HDR I see.



I don't even remember the last time I slummed low enough to play that game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I don't even remember the last time I slummed low enough to play that game.


 Last year?


----------



## merryjest (Nov 28, 2009)

Hmm, question: do we know if this will be released on DVD anytime at all? I am afraid I missed it due to a prior engagement.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 28, 2009)

They've split it into three parts, and are airing the first this morning.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2009)

3 parts? Does this mean they're airing the uncensored version?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 28, 2009)

No idea. It's on in an hour (here anyways).


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 28, 2009)

Really?  They aired it last week where I live.  It was on for an hour and half, I believe.

Oh nvm, It's an encore presentation


----------

